# All-Clad outlet in Flemington, NJ



## littlegem (Apr 10, 2003)

Has anyone been to this outlet? I'm jonesing for some All-Clad, but don't want to schlep up there if it's not worth it. I think there's a Le Creuset outlet there also...

Any info would be great. Thanks!


----------



## alexia (Mar 3, 2002)

Well worth it! Especially if you time your visit for one of their sales in which most items are 50-60% less then retail. Call them on their 800 # to find out when the next sale takes place. The staff was very helpful when I was there.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I have been there and it is definately worth the trip. THe staff is very helpful, the selection is incredible. Be prepared for a REAL factory outlet. It is not fancy and the sell true factory seconds, items deemed not fit for retail. If you can live with a little dent or scratch, I would highly recommend it.


----------



## littlegem (Apr 10, 2003)

Wow, thanks! Guess I should head over there.
I didn't realize that http://www.cookwarenmore.com/home/index.cfm is their site...it's SO inexpensive (relatively speaking...)!
Is the "irregularity" of the pieces nothing more than minor scratches and stuff?


----------



## alexia (Mar 3, 2002)

The defects are so minor I can't find them any more. The staff is very helpful and will help you find ones that show little damage.


----------



## littlegem (Apr 10, 2003)

awesome! i'm going to go this weekend...


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Their prices *are* good on the All-Clad. I looked at their EmerilWare, and that's a different story. A few pieces are on sale there; the 10-piece set, which I got at a local department store during a special sale, was higher than I paid by about $90. You just have to look, I guess.


----------



## littlegem (Apr 10, 2003)

So I went to the outlet this morning, and what a score. I got a 10" nonstick fry pan, a 4 qt saute pan, a 3 qt saucepan and an 8 qt stock pot, all for under $400. Full retail would have been over $700! And the "irregularities" aren't even noticeable. I'm very excited. Must...start...cooking...


----------



## ponderful (Nov 14, 2011)

So glad to hear its still there!  The prices are amazing!  I will be making a trip very soon.


----------



## zerosignal (Oct 8, 2011)

I go to a restaurant supply in Point Pleasant, NJ.. Best deals around that I have found. Last piece I got was 25% cheaper than the competition.

                    Rudy's Restaurant Supply

                       ___    Arnold Ave.

                    Point Pleasant Beach, NJ


----------

